# Gif Animation aus Prog heraus erstellen



## sebstin (4. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen! :applaus: 

Ich habe schon erfolglos im Internet danach (wonach? - kommt gleich) gesucht, also frage ich euch nun.

Ich suche eine Art Framework, mit dem ich Gif-Animationen erstellen (lassen) kann.

Also, ich gebe diesem Framework alle Bilder die ich habe möchte, bestimme ob eine Endlosschleife stattfinden soll, und sage ihm wo er die gif hinschreiben kann.

Kennt da jemand eine Lösung? Ich suche aber keinen reinen Gif-Schreiber (Ala GifEncoder, von Adam Dopplet) sondern, wie schon erwähnt, einen Animations-Erzeuger.

Vielen Dank, für alle Antworten.....  :arrow: 

Sebastian (Der Benutzername (links) ist mit Absicht falsch geschrieben!)


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2006)

Ich habe für solche Sachen mal _GIF Construction Set Pro_ benutzt.
Kannst ja mal danach googlen, vielleicht hilft es dir.
Ansonsten kann man auch ein Java-Programm schreiben, welches aus Grafikeinzelbildern eine Animation macht.


----------



## sebstin (5. Feb 2006)

Danke, für die schnelle Antwort! Aber was genau ist das _GIF Construction Set Pro_ eigentlich? Ist das nur ein Programm, das Einzelbilder zusammensetzt oder eben eine Art Framework?

Falls sich keiner findet, der mit ein Framework oder Hilfs-Klassen nennen kann, kennt vielleicht jemand ein (gutes) Tutorial, das sich mit dem Thema Gif-Animation beschäftigt (also genau genommen dem Dateiformat...).

Vielen Dank an alle Antworten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Feb 2006)

Hm, wahrscheinlich habe ich dich falsch verstanden...
GIF Construction Set ist ein Programm, mit dem sich aus Einzelbildern GIF-Animationen herstellen lassen.
Mit Framework meintest du sicher eine Klassensammlung, um damit ein eigenes Programm zu schreiben, oder?
Was man dazu braucht bringt Java schon mit. Insofern verstehe ich deine Frage immer noch nicht.


----------



## sebstin (5. Feb 2006)

Wie das bring Java mit? - Kannst du mir das erklären (oder jemand anderes 
Also ich habe z.B. drei Image-Variablen. Ich sage dem Framework, dass es die drei Bilder in eine GIF packen soll, mit 500 Millisek. Abstand und Endlosschleife. Dann werfe ich ihm einen FileOutputStream vor und er speichert dann das GIF in einer Datei.
So habe ich mir das gedacht, dass es so ein Framework gibt.


THX Sebastian


----------



## MPW (6. Feb 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, wahrscheinlich habe ich dich falsch verstanden...
> GIF Construction Set ist ein Programm, mit dem sich aus Einzelbildern GIF-Animationen herstellen lassen.
> Mit Framework meintest du sicher eine Klassensammlung, um damit ein eigenes Programm zu schreiben, oder?
> Was man dazu braucht bringt Java schon mit. Insofern verstehe ich deine Frage immer noch nicht.



Er sucht einen Encoder, womit er die gifs auch speichern kann(und zwar als Animation), er will nicht bloss nur eine Bildschirmanimation.
Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob du das meintest, weil ich gerade nicht weiss, ob Java das kann, oder nicht....

Wenn es das nicht in Java gibt, benutz halt Microsoft GifAnimator, gibt es irgendwie als Demo, nur English, aber ganz einfach....


----------



## DeepBlue (6. Feb 2006)

Oder man schaut sich einfach mal die Struktur eines Gif Bildes an. So schwierig sind die nicht aufgebaut ...


----------



## MPW (7. Feb 2006)

haste dazu vllt. einen Linktipp, oder google? Dachte, du meinst da vllt. was spezielles...


----------



## DeepBlue (7. Feb 2006)

Hi

Also hier findest du etwas über die grobe Struktur einer gif89 Datei:
http://www.zampano.com/gifanim/gifstruc.html

Leider ist sie wohl doch nicht so einfach aufgebaut, wie ich im Kopf hatte. Du wirst um einen Encoder wohl doch nicht rumkommen.


----------



## MPW (7. Feb 2006)

Naja, hab es nur ueberflogen, aber ein kinderspiel scheint es auch nicht zu sein, wobei ich jetzt keine Vergleiche kenne....


----------



## DeepBlue (8. Feb 2006)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, hab es nur ueberflogen, aber ein kinderspiel scheint es auch nicht zu sein, wobei ich jetzt keine Vergleiche kenne....



Nee, ist es wirklich nicht. Habe mich da wie gesagt ein wenig versehen


----------



## sebstin (8. Feb 2006)

Danke für die vielen (guten) Antworten!
Bin aber schon au <hier> fündig geworden. Der Encoder ist kostenfrei (so weit ich das sehe, steht er unter gar keiner Lizens) und extrem gut, da er sogar eine Fehlerbehebung für das 256 Farben Problem mitbringt.
Trotzdem an alle Danke!
Sebastian :lol:


----------

